# Night Fishing Etiquitte



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

Ive been wanting to go to sandy point for some night fishing, Ive only been in the day. Can anyone give me some tips on the fishing and also etiquitte for fishing at night? Thanks.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

for starters. don't shine your flashlight on the water.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*and ...*

Take with you a good light, you will need one to work on you line, rigs, baits...and last take a good mix of baits ( you don't know the fish menu until you get there ) one day they like, B-Worms, next squid, shrimp... so be ready.
good luck!!!


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

If I set up and have a lantern willl that bother anyone? Ive read that those red lights help you eyes adjust but just wondering if a regular lanturn would mess anyone up?


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

SureFireSurf said:


> If I set up and have a lantern willl that bother anyone? Ive read that those red lights help you eyes adjust but just wondering if a regular lanturn would mess anyone up?


Most of the people set one good light on the sand, and some use " head light type " just turn it off for the cast ". I have head light with convination of regular light and red and a good light to set up on the sand. :fishing:


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

I've been using gas lanterns for many years. I set ONE up way back from the water only bright as I need at the time, then turn it way down. The light is also set up to my side so that when it's on, I'm not walking in front of it casting shadows or on/off flashing on the water (or better yet set up a light shield with a pie pan etc)...keep the light constant, low, isolated. Peripheral low light also aids eye dark adaption; the darker the better. I seldom fish daytime after the spring spawn runs; fish will come shallow at night to feed under the security of darkness. Plus, its a lot cooler and fewer nosey anglers latching on to your action.


----------



## mwheatley (Jul 7, 2010)

*newbie here..*

Sorry guys I am a newbie. Why shouldn't one flash their lights on the water? Does it startle the fish?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Get red lights so*

they won't bother other fishermen. You can get red lights in a flashlight or headband. You will be able to see enough to work with your tackle or bait or whatever.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

As some of the jettie fisherman here can contest, one of the worst thing to happen at night (without falling or slipping) is to have someone come up to you and shine a light in your eyes. It's takes me 20 minutes to regain my night vision again. 

Here's some things I do:

1. Use a red or green light. The red light does not travel far while the green light will not affect your night vision. I use a headband-type light that has three types of light - normal, LED, and green. I DO NOT put it on my head - I prefer to put it around my neck to keep the light pointed downward where it needs to be - on me tying on new lures or rigs.

2. Neon type light sticks work great when taped on rods.

3. I do not use a lantern light even when fishing the surf at night.

Sandcrab


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

SureFireSurf, you deserve kudos from the fact that you're considerate enough to ask! Not enough people like that around these days


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Like someone else said if you use a lantern keep it wayyyyy down if its gas. I went one night and they had it full blast!!! It was blinding even from 20 feet away! LOL. Other than the lights... I would say just give other fisherman room, don't get too close to them, but that also helps you too! Just in case they have errant casts! LOL

MYT


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I've read in the book (Striper Surf) that even a lantern not shining into the water can spook stripers but I don't know if its true about other species.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for being considerate, too many arent these days :fishing:


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Ive got one:

If you want to take a snooze, take your line out of the water or wake up to a cut line flapping in the breezes.

That is all


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Let me start off my sayting this is my opinion and not the Gospel.. LOL


I have read the books, and heard all of what's being said on this post before. I feel like you gotta do what works for you. I use a Coleman propane latern (on it's lowest setting), and a head light when Im bait fishing at night. The last thing I want to do is walk up on a RAT, POSSUM, RACOON, etc. When you fish places like PLO believe me you will see all of the above. So having a light to me is all about peace of mind. I have been skunked day and night; i have also done well day and night. So what im saying is be respectful to others, clean up after youself and you will be fine.

I have always heard that fish come in close to eat at night, and I know for a fact that's true. However since the have to swim to shore, and not from shore out I still put my bait anywhere between 75-150 yards out. So they will pass my bait before they get to the guys 30-40 yards out..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I can understand why people get upset with an angler snoozing with his line in the water. However cutting a man's line (especially braid) is an easy way to get your teeth knocked out or worse. My brother watched a guy get stabbed 3 times for squeezing in between to guys fishing the right corner at PLO last year.. Be Careful..



twcrawford said:


> Ive got one:
> 
> If you want to take a snooze, take your line out of the water or wake up to a cut line flapping in the breezes.
> 
> That is all


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

kmw21230 said:


> I can understand why people get upset with an angler snoozing with his line in the water. However cutting a man's line (especially braid) is an easy way to get your teeth knocked out or worse. My brother watched a guy get stabbed 3 times for squeezing in between to guys fishing the right corner at PLO last year.. Be Careful..


Stabbed 3 times? That's just ridiculous! You'd think 2 stabs would do the trick. 3 stabs is execessive! 

I feel you KMW. I've never cut anyones line, but I hear guys on the piers warning that they have and will cut the lines of snoozers. I'm just saying, it's only proper to take your line out of the water if you're not actively fishing. Why make enemies?


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*100% right... LOL*



kmw21230 said:


> Let me start off my sayting this is my opinion and not the Gospel.. LOL
> 
> I use a Coleman propane latern (on it's lowest setting), and a head light when Im bait fishing at night. The last thing I want to do is walk up on a RAT, POSSUM, RACOON, etc. When you fish places like PLO believe me you will see all of the above. So having a light to me is all about peace of mind...


My first time @ PLO I was welcome for ONE of this friends (POSSUM, RACOON) the guy was friendly but still my respect, he was under my shoes on the rocks @ the entrance of the park. I didn't have a good light, just the one on my key chain, was my first time I visited the water (misadventure
)... didn't watch my step or didn't have a light and down to the water.

and...


kmw21230 said:


> So what im saying is be respectful to others, clean up after youself and you will be fine....


There is wisdom here...


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*coleman propane laterns..*



kmw21230 said:


> Let me start off my sayting this is my opinion and not the Gospel.. LOL
> 
> 
> I have read the books, and heard all of what's being said on this post before. I feel like you gotta do what works for you. I use a Coleman propane latern (on it's lowest setting), and a head light when Im bait fishing at night. The last thing I want to do is walk up on a RAT, POSSUM, RACOON, etc. When you fish places like PLO believe me you will see all of the above. So having a light to me is all about peace of mind. I have been skunked day and night; i have also done well day and night. So what im saying is be respectful to others, clean up after youself and you will be fine.
> ...


kmw, i have NOT confirmed this, but someone told me that coleman makes an amber globe for it laterns. if you're interested. let me know what you find. i will do the same.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Ralph said:


> kmw, i have NOT confirmed this, but someone told me that coleman makes an amber globe for it laterns. if you're interested. let me know what you find. i will do the same.


According to their website Coleman does not offer an amber globe, only clear and frosted. However they do provide a link to a site that does have globes in a variety of colors.

www.jafedeco.com

Check them out

:fishing:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Ralph said:


> kmw, i have NOT confirmed this, but someone told me that coleman makes an amber globe for it laterns. if you're interested. let me know what you find. i will do the same.


Ralph you're doing more posting today then i've seen you do in the past 3 years. LOL Question: what would be the benifit of an amber globe?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*born again fisherman*



kmw21230 said:


> Ralph you're doing more posting today then i've seen you do in the past 3 years. LOL Question: what would be the benifit of an amber globe?


kmw, you're right, i dont post often. thought it would be a good idea to start giving back to a great site that has given me so much. the amber globe will serve to reduce that the harsh glare of the "white" light. now, remember where lights naturally exists (street lights, porch lights on houses, light on piers) on the shore, the fish have grown accustom to that back drop. on the otherhand where the location is secluded and void of light ( Cape Point come to mind) the addition of a foreign light on shore just MIGHT shut down the bite. imho


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Very interesting!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Please use like 15 rods, all too small for the weight you are throwing, and make sure you attach a bell to each one, so that the wind and the current set the bells off all night long. Us night fisherman love the sound of bells all night so we don't fall asleep. :spam:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

staying off the pier cuts a lot of that BS down...


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

kmw21230 said:


> Let me start off my sayting this is my opinion and not the Gospel.. LOL
> 
> 
> I have read the books, and heard all of what's being said on this post before. I feel like you gotta do what works for you. I use a Coleman propane latern (on it's lowest setting), and a head light when Im bait fishing at night. The last thing I want to do is walk up on a RAT, POSSUM, RACOON, etc. When you fish places like PLO believe me you will see all of the above. So having a light to me is all about peace of mind. I have been skunked day and night; i have also done well day and night. So what im saying is be respectful to others, clean up after youself and you will be fine.
> ...




had to stare down a raccoon sunday morning, saw something moving out of the corner of my eye on the corner of the quay wall i usually fish on the severn, when i turned my head my cap light caught its eyes shinning back at me quickly put a heavy rod together in case i had to whip it into submission but some loud grows from me sent him off in the other direction


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

personally I wouldn't risk breaking an expensive rod ... I used to carry a wrist rocket when I night fished in NY ! Even a .22 pistol but that was in the mountains. Besides around here I would be more concerned about some of the 2 legged critters


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Ralph said:


> remember where lights naturally exists (street lights, porch lights on houses, light on piers) on the shore, the fish have grown accustom to that back drop. on the otherhand where the location is secluded and void of light ( Cape Point come to mind) the addition of a foreign light on shore just MIGHT shut down the bite. imho


 cape point, AI, or just about anywhere on the jersey coast. i've been on the beach at night an saw guys get upset because somone drove on the beach with their headlights on(a big no no) or guys go through the measures of turning there backs to the water and shining lights toward the dune. as far as shining lights on the water it can bite you in the assets too. a few years ago i was on tilghman doing some night fishing and suddenly we heard a lot of splashes and then 3 big whooshes stupid me thinking somebody just dropped something in the water so i shine my flashlight only to startle 3 20+ lb stripers that had some bunker pinned against the wall. as soon as that light went on they took off never to be seen or heard from again.

rod tip lights i try not to use them one night at woodland i'm bailing croaker and have 4 rods spread out over 100 yds or so i see the rod closest to the parking go down hard so i walk up there and land a nice croaker bait up and cast it out again 15min later the rod goes down again and i walk down there only to discover that some guys had setup camp right next to my rod and stated we saw that light going up and down and figured this was where the fish are. note to self never use them again and if i do they won't be that far apart.


----------

